# SDRAM and DDR-RAM together??? + Graphics Card prob..



## //siddhartha// (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,
  Plz help me. I have 128 MB SDRAM on my HCL PC, I bought 2 1/2 years ago. Now, I think using WIN XP SP2 with lots of programs makes the system very slow. So, I am thinking of buying additional RAM. Now, I wish 2 buy about 128 MB DDR-RAM. Will it run together with SDRAM without any conflicts?? Secondly, how much will it cost for 128 MB DDR-RAM??
 -------------
  Secondly, I have NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/ 64 Pro as my graphics card. So, I can't play games like NFS: Underground 2, FIFA 2005, Prince of Persia: WW, etc. and also not run programs like NASA World Wind, etc.
 I wish 2 buy a new graphics card. It should not be much heavy on my pocket but as a home user, I don't need a very very very good card. A card which can mostly run all things upto date is preferred. Also, if possible mention the cost.


----------



## rkb2005 (Sep 8, 2005)

As far as I know the slots for a normal SD RAM and DDR RAM are different.(I think u may need to change your motherboard!) But rest assured of one thing, that even if its possible to mix the two RAM types it will work with the speed of the slower RAM only. So if you dont want to buy a new mobo, you'll have to buy 128mb SD RAM.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2005)

No you can run both sdram and ddr ram simultaneously even if ur mobo chipset supports both kindsa ram / mobo has slots.

you need to stick wid one kind only. check ur mobo if it supports both types of RAMs. some mobos did that.


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 8, 2005)

Yup u cannot use both SD RAM and DDR RAM .....If u really want DDR RAM then u have to change the mobo itself hat supports DDR RAM. 

Secondly, 128 DDR RAM costs u around 600/- to 700/-

Thirdly if there is budget constraint u can go for FX 5700 which costs u around 3000/-


----------



## royal (Sep 8, 2005)

Siddharta , I also started with 128 SDRAM and a Riva Tnt2 three years back...  

but I *had* to upgrade for better computing experience  8) 

I think its time for u 2 do that too


----------



## pratikmohapatra (Sep 8, 2005)

*hello*

hi Siddhartha,
  My aunt's comp had the same problem. but her comp had two different slots for SD and DDR ram. now if your mother board supports both supports both SD and DDR ram it will b possible 4 you to use SD as well as DDR rams simultaniously. 
    mostly Mercury mother boards hav slots to support both kinds of rams. 
N ways but i personally will suggest you to hav either SD or the DDR version of ram rather than havin both at a time.
Regards,
Pratik.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 8, 2005)

> I have 128 MB SDRAM on


* Your mobo supports Sdram 
-you have the option to add another sdram


> I wish 2 buy about 128 MB DDR-RAM


*If your mobo supports DDR SDRAM
- you haev the option to add DDR SDRAM



> Will it run together with SDRAM without any conflicts??


this will depend on your mobo..what your model ?



> ow much will it cost for 128 MB DDR-RAM??



less than a thousand bucks


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 10, 2005)

I think even if ur mobo has both SD n DDR slots, u can use only one of them.


----------



## D1G1TiZed (Sep 10, 2005)

DDR ram slots are different from SD RAM slots na .. Neways, DDR RAM's are much faster than SD RAM's .. Suggest you change ur mobo and get urself a 512 DDR


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, how do I make out what is my mother board model? Does it exist in the "Device Manager"?? I don't want 2 open up the cabinet bcoz right now I m very busy. Can anyone tell me how 2 detect the motherboard model directly from my computer? I know its from ASUS since it has an ASUS logo on the CPU and also I have got the ASUS CD. 
Secondly, I am getting confused. Some of you say, that both SDRAM and DDR-RAM can run together and some say it can't? Well, plz help me clear up my confusion..


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 10, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Well, how do I make out what is my mother board model?



Simply install Lavalys Everest from digit cd/dvd. u'll get all da details.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is what Lavalys Everest reports of my motherboard:

```
--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    08/27/2001-I845 -P4B-M   
      Motherboard Name                                  Asus P4B-M

    Front Side Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Intel NetBurst
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        101 MHz (QDR)
      Effective Clock                                   403 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         3228 MB/s

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          SDR SDRAM
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        134 MHz
      Effective Clock                                   134 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         1076 MB/s

    Chipset Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Intel Hub Interface
      Bus Width                                         8-bit
      Real Clock                                        67 MHz (QDR)
      Effective Clock                                   269 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         269 MB/s

    Motherboard Physical Info:
      CPU Sockets/Slots                                 1
      Expansion Slots                                   3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR
      RAM Slots                                         3 DIMM
      Form Factor                                       Micro ATX
      Motherboard Size                                  240 mm x 240 mm
      Motherboard Chipset                               i845

    Motherboard Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
      Product Information                               *www.asus.com/products/mb/mbindex.htm
      BIOS Download                                     *www.asus.com/support/download/download.aspx


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  Intel 82845 Memory Controller Hub [A-3]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 30 1A  06 00 90 20  03 00 00 06  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  08 00 00 F8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 70 80 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  E4 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 15 00 00 
      Offset 60:  02 04 04 04  04 04 04 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  22 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 02 00 03  70 01 00 20 
      Offset 80:  3A 00 82 00  00 00 00 00  00 80 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  10 11 01 00  00 11 11 00  41 19 00 00  00 0A 38 00 
      Offset A0:  02 00 20 00  17 02 00 1F  04 01 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  80 00 00 00  30 00 00 00  00 A0 1D 06  20 10 00 00 
      Offset C0:  44 40 50 11  00 08 05 08  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  02 28 00 0E  0B 00 00 33  AF 01 31 B5  00 00 07 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  09 A0 04 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 01 00  74 FC 20 98  38 0F 00 00  04 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F00:  Intel 82845 AGP Controller [A-3]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 31 1A  07 00 A0 00  03 00 04 06  00 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 00  F0 00 A0 22 
      Offset 20:  00 F4 E0 F5  F0 F5 F0 F7  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 08 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1E F00:  Intel 82801BA I/O Controller Hub 2X/M (ICH2X/M) [C-0]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 4E 24  07 01 80 00  12 00 04 06  00 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 02 02 20  C0 D0 80 22 
      Offset 20:  00 F3 F0 F3  F0 F5 E0 F5  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 06 00 
      Offset 40:  00 28 20 20  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  06 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 8C 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  10 00 08 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  01 00 02 00  03 00 C0 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4D 04 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F00:  Intel 82801BA ICH2X/M - LPC Bridge [C-0]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 40 24  0F 01 80 02  12 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 E4 00 00  16 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 EC 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  80 80 80 80  D0 00 00 00  80 80 80 80  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  F7 54 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  20 02 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 02  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  84 21 00 00  02 0F 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  10 00 00 80  00 00 0C 14  33 22 00 00  00 00 67 45 
      Offset F0:  0F 00 60 01  00 00 00 00  4D 04 00 00  00 02 00 02 

    B00 D1F F01:  Intel 82801BA ICH2X/M - ATA-100 IDE Controller [C-0]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 4B 24  05 00 80 02  12 80 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 B8 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 28 80 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  07 A3 70 C0  B0 00 00 00  01 00 01 20  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  10 14 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4D 04 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F02:  Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M - USB Controller 1 [C-0]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 42 24  05 00 80 02  12 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 B4 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 28 80 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 04 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 2F 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4D 04 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F03:  Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M - SMBus Controller [C-0]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 43 24  01 00 80 02  12 00 05 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 E8 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 28 80 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 02 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4D 04 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F04:  Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2X/M - USB Controller 2 [C-0]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 44 24  05 00 80 02  12 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 B0 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 28 80 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 03 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 2F 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  4D 04 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F00:  Palit RIVA TNT2 M64 Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 00:  DE 10 2D 00  07 00 B0 02  15 00 00 03  00 F8 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 F4  08 00 00 F6  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  69 15 2D 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 05 01 
      Offset 40:  69 15 2D 00  02 00 20 00  07 00 00 1F  04 01 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  CE D6 23 00  0F 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 44 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D0B F00:  Smart Link 56k Modem
                  
      Offset 00:  3C 16 52 30  97 00 90 02  04 00 03 07  08 20 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 80 F3  01 D8 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 16 52 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 01 01 3E 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  01 00 42 C8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D0C F00:  Realtek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet Adapter
                  
      Offset 00:  EC 10 39 81  05 00 90 02  10 00 00 02  00 20 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 D4 00 00  00 00 00 F3  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 5B 80 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 01 20 40 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 C2 F7  00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D0D F00:  C-Media CMI8738 Audio Chip
                  
      Offset 00:  F6 13 11 01  85 00 10 02  10 00 01 04  00 20 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 D0 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  43 10 E2 80 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  C0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  15 01 02 18 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  01 00 02 06  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.R.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ..........IBM VGA Compatible........10/20/00
    C000:0040  .................A..i.-.......PMIDX.[............[.NV..........
    C000:0080  ....F.B.`.Z.......P...q(..9...x.............?>76.J.J.NVIDIA TNT2
    C000:00C0   Model 64 VGA BIOS..............................................
    C000:0100  ......Version 2.05.17.03.00 ...Copyright (C) 1996-1999 NVidia Co
    C000:0140  rp....e............n............z........z........z........z....
    C000:0180  ....z........z........y..h..0y..h..:z........y..h...z........z..
    C000:01C0  ...%. z.....b.Az........z.....W..cn............n.........b.Az..h
    C000:0200  .....z........z........x..8..x....?x..(..x..3..x..!..x..+..x..,.
    C000:0240  .qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
    C000:0280  qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqPCIR..-.........R.......V
    C000:02C0  ESA..x.............Riva TNT...........................Chip Rev B
    C000:0300  1.....................................@.@. . .h.h.j.l...9.....`2
    C000:0340  ...f..Pf...f..Wf.Xf.......f...f..)....t....f.a.`...t.Rf......u..
    C000:0380  ..t.ZPRf...f..Wf.ZXf..f.......f.....f.Rf.......f....3.f..f%..f..
    C000:03C0  ..Z...fB......$....fJ.-.fB... $....a.`....t.Rf......u....t.ZRPf.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
```
Now, what do I make of this??


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 11, 2005)

Well on top after is given ur mobo model.

if u wanna get mor info on mobo then on the bottom everest provides a 

link to download updates for da mobo from n one gives u a link to go to 

da manufacturers site n get detailed info on ur mobo.


Hop it works.


Bye.
Anindya Srivastava


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 12, 2005)

But I have some 3 slots. One of which is filled with 128 MB SDRAM, will 128 MD DDR0RAM work on this construction??


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 12, 2005)

first of all DO NOT slot your SD and DDR RAM's together. It will fry your RAM's. SD and DDR's are not meant to run together as they require different voltages to run. If your mobo supports both it means YOU CAN USE EITHER DDR OR SD RAM BUT NOT BOTH TOGETHER! This question has been answered thousands of times. As for your mobo specs just google it and see what the support is for.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 13, 2005)

YOu mean, if I need more RAM, I can go for SDRAM, sicne my mobo already has 128 MB of it. But isn't SD-RAM costlier that DDr? BTW, is SDRAM available?? Or has it disappeared from the market??


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 13, 2005)

If you need more RAM you have one of two options: 

1) Buy more SD RAM. Expensive and also quite rare.

2) Buy DDR RAM. Sell your SD RAM. Am sure u'll fetch quite a decent price for it!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 13, 2005)

Are you sure anybody will buy SD-RAM? BTW, how much will it cost if I buy more SD-RAM?
Secondly, how much would be the DECENT price of the 128MB SD-RAM if I sell it.. THE HCL Shop from where I bought my PC, says that he haws onlly DDR-RAM with him...


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 13, 2005)

just go with icecoolz.

BTW @ //siddhartha//

sum1 will definitely buy it. or don't u think when u r buying sumthing u shud opt for sumthing gud. whats da use of remaning with sdrams when u r having an option of getting sumthing better and cheaper.

well u can try it selling on rediff auctions online or on indiatimes. i'm 100% sure that sum1'll definitely buy it. DEFINITELY!!!!!

Bye.

Anindya Srivastava


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 14, 2005)

OK, lets assume that anyone can buy my SD-RAM but how much do you think I will get  or what price should I keep for my 128 MB RAM which has never spoilt is as new as yesterday??
Secondly, instead of selling, if I buy SD-RAM  of about 128 MB (I know it would be used since SD-RAM is no longer available) how much would be the price??


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 15, 2005)

In gkp it costs Rs 1350 with 1 yr warranty but of very well known company.

In case u want to decide selling prices u shud ask this question in BAZAAR section.

Anindya Srivastava


----------

